# Rose Fragrance Acceleration?



## Bann51 (Sep 21, 2013)

I have tried using a rose fragrance oil in my test batches and both times it accelerated. Is there a certain way you're supposed to use this. I've read on some sites that it does accelerate, but I see so many soapers that have a rose fragrance in their soaps. Do all rose fragrances do this? Do you know where I can buy one that doesn't. Help!:-(


----------



## lsg (Sep 21, 2013)

You might consider adding rose fragrance oil to HP soap after the cook. WSP has a fragrance oil called Rose Garden that a reviewer claims doesn't cause acceleration. I check the reviews on fragrance oils to see if they cause acceleration.  Some rose fragrance oils also cause discoloration.  You might need a color stabilizer with those.

http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/ProductDetail.aspx?CatalogID=4&GroupID=3&CategoryID=441&ProductID=619&ProductName=Crafters+Choice%e2%84%a2+Rose+Garden+Fragrance+Oil+211


----------



## Marilyna (Sep 21, 2013)

I used Fresh Cut Roses from The Candle Source and it didn't accelerate.  If I think a FO might accelerate, I add my color to the soap first, stick blend it in, then add the FO and stir by hand and move quickly to get it into the mold.  That seems to work well with a lot of tricky FOs.


----------



## Bann51 (Sep 21, 2013)

Thanks. I use WSSP Tea Rose and that one accelerated. I use it in my other products and it's great. It even works well in M&P. I'm glad to know about the Rose Garden. I will also check the Candle Source.  I appreciate your help!


----------



## Moody Glenn (Sep 23, 2013)

Hello! I am a bit late to add this but I like Natures Garden's Victorian Rose (http://www.naturesgardencandles.com...tem/rf-141/-Victorian-Rose-Fragrance-Oil.html) As long as you keep the lye solution cool and the oils around 110 F it should not accelerate. Trace time will be much quicker so you may have to work fast but over all it is fine to use. I advise to pour into your mold when early trace begins. It does not discolor - in my experience - even though I do use a colorant. The fragrance is strong and is long lasting.


----------



## pamielynn (Sep 23, 2013)

I have yet to find one that doesn't cause me heartache. No rose soap in my line at this point... probably never, lol


----------



## judymoody (Sep 23, 2013)

Soap cool, close to full water, use a whisk or spoon, not a stick blender.  Don't attempt fancy swirls.  Peak Candle Rose Bouquet is manageable and doesn't morph or fade.


----------



## Bann51 (Sep 23, 2013)

Thanks everyone. I am going to try another company and try your suggestions of low temp and working a little faster!


----------

